# WPS/PQR Stamped from Third Party



## tifaonline (15 فبراير 2016)

Hello colleagues,

Are WPS/PQR shall be stamped from third Party ?

Is this mentioned in ASME IX ?

Or this is optional ?​


----------



## ashraf_i_ibrahim (25 يوليو 2016)

according to ASME IX 2015 
.QW-200.2 Each organization shall be required to prepare a procedure qualification record wThe PQR shall be certified accurate by the organization.
and in 
availability of the PQR. PQRs used to support WPSs shall be available, upon request, for review by the Authorized Inspector (AI).

_*So No need for third party stamp *_​


----------

